# Code Breaker



## ez (Aug 30, 2008)

bakaupdates said:
			
		

> (Description based on first chapter) Sakurakouji Sakura is a girl who appears modest and graceful but in reality is skilled in martial arts. After witnessing a boy burning people with his blue flame, she is startled to see the same boy is a transfer student, Oogami Rei.


authored by the woman who brought us _Samurai Deeper Kyo_ (*KAMIJYO Akimine). *A pretty dark series so far, with plenty of action and a somewhat interesting philosophy. 
11 chapters out at the moment. Pretty new.

Link removed
y'all seen this?

​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2008)

For some reason I thought there was already a Code Breaker thread...then I realized that most of the talk was in my FC 

Yeah, this series has been a fun read for quite some time. And I love the premise behind it as well. In many regards I can understand why you want to get rid of scum of society and every time I start to agree that quick death like judgment is needed, examples like as the end of chapter 11 pops up.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

ah a new manga

/goes to read.


----------



## Felix (Aug 30, 2008)

The concept sounds interesting
I'll check the first chapters


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 30, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> For some reason I thought there was already a Code Breaker thread...


Actually i was quite certain i'd seen one too around here, but i guess i was just dreaming.

Anyway's, it's a good manga, nothing special so far imo.


----------



## ez (Aug 30, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> For some reason I thought there was already a Code Breaker thread...then I realized that most of the talk was in my FC
> 
> Yeah, this series has been a fun read for quite some time. And I love the premise behind it as well. In many regards I can understand why you want to get rid of scum of society and every time I start to agree that quick death like judgment is needed, examples like as the end of chapter 11 pops up.



should've just made the thread here 

i like how Ogami has his own version of Hammurabi's code. I got a death note vibe from initially, and still do on occasions. completely different storytelling thus far, though.



KLoWn said:


> Actually i was quite certain i'd seen one too around here, but i guess i was just dreaming.
> 
> Anyway's, it's a good manga, nothing special so far imo.



i looked and didn't find a thread. 

i think it has potential to be an exceptional manga, right now it's developing at a steady pace. Ogami's a pretty badass lead from the start, unlike most shonen leads. i have a feeling we're going to see a drastic increase in powers once we find out more about Ogami's partners. and they'll probably be broken as hell too, given the author.


----------



## Power16 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great start and lots of potential. I'll be keeping a watch on this one and see how it develops but enjoying it a lot right now.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah been following this manga since the beggining it's a good series I'm liking the main characters love the silly looks the girl makes heh. Anyways one problem though hate how the bad guys are really evil and have that evil look been hoping they'll run into someone that is bad but not bad bad like someone that is inbetween good and bad around grayish area. 

Also wonder who's going to be affected/influenced the most the guy or the girl? The girl doesn't want anyone killed while the guy has no problem killing. Who's opinion will changed will the guy become less hasher like maybe not killing guys that may not be too evil like I said those "grayish" guys that aren't bad bad. Or will the girl start accepting that evil guys should be killed.

BTW I think those "rare types" are maybe pure hearted people that rarely exist these days that's why he's powers didn't work on her. Wonder if she starts accepting that evil people should be killed she'll lose her immunity.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

^i'd say probably the guy...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally someone made this thread :kk...

I like this story a lot... And Sakura is lol ...

@Kira: It was me who talked about it there... since every time I start a thread here something horrible happens to that manga... ...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 1, 2008)

I have nothing to do right now so I will start on this.

Thanks.


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2008)

it's not as if my threads fair any better, but i figured it might as well get a bit of exposure.  (i wish xblade still had releases...)

Sakura's okay, but her archetype is kinda common imo. She can be amusing though. XD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 2, 2008)

I started this today and caught up...

meh...it didn't blow me away but it kept me interested...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh I started reading this in my art class (why am I taking it again?) today and it was the first manga to interest me since I've read Death Note. Hopefully it will continue to be awesome.
Art is better than Death note too imo.


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

well, it does give off a death note vibe. i think ogami comes off as a colder version of light, although he definitely doesn't have the exact same ideology. i guess it's time to camp for a raw.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty solid start, some really good moments and some interesting concepts though the characters are somewhat bland. Badass moments a-plenty although Ogami really needs to get a little more variety going xD


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 4, 2008)

I think that the real target is Sakura.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 4, 2008)

wasn't someone else with Tabata ?... that... Tsuno guy... i don't remember what happened to him...


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 4, 2008)

lol@ ogami burning dude anyways

I was like "fuck yeah!" 

so refreshing after lames like naruto and ichigo


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

lulz more burning...

xD


----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 5, 2008)

I wonder how the book that Ogami gave to sakura fits into his past.


----------



## ez (Sep 6, 2008)

seems like we'll be getting a bit more indepth info on him come next chapter. hopefully he'll encounter some adversity in the upcoming chapters...


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2008)

chap 13 lq raw

Link removed


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 14, 2008)

My favorite twins were in this chapter as well...


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2008)

Decent chapter, though pulling a bit toward the usual coldheart turning warmhearted eventually...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Up to chapter 4 now, it's turning out to be pretty good 

I wish I could burn my High school bullies like this


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 27, 2008)

The plot thickens ...

I like Sakurakouji's personality... "So you really feel bad huh? *pats*" ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2008)

Chapter 16 is out now. 

Link removed


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

just caught up, this manga is seriously cold in a hot flame


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 5, 2008)

For a second there i saw Sakurakouji with an  face... but te angle wasn't the correct one ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh man, I had no idea a new Akimine manga was out, I've been gone from the manga scene too much 

So far I'm liking it a lot (chap 4) Ogami reminds me of a Kyo/Kyoshirou/Hishigi mix (SDK characters for those who hasn't read Samurai Deeper Kyo)


edit: And Toki is the spit image of Hotaru in this image (other hair style and  clothes, but yeah)


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2008)

I've read the first chapter. Seems interesting enough to continue.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting enough ?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2008)

Started reading this series since I found SDK to be somewhat interesting. Fun start so far, love how the classmates react to everything, like thinking Ogami rejected her or thinking she had spent time doing something else with him.  I fell in love with the ragged dog, poor thing.  I loved it when Ogami went up to Sakura and stretched her face around in chapter 3. A good giggle at Sakura blocking the crushed fanboy's attack. Yeah, mostly I like silly things, although the violence sure is interesting as well. I did a little cheer at the puppy showing up. :3 Anyway, stopped after chapter 5, I'll probably read more later.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2008)

XD, Whatis withy ou people and whating on SDK 


That's Kyoshirou lying on the ground in my sig.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Interesting enough ?



lol well one chapter by itself isn't really a good indicator of the entire series. But my initial impression was enough for me to want to read more.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

fine  I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

as did i... only thing i dont like is that annoying main girl, i didnt mind yuya in sdk, but this girl seriously


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2008)

She's so annoying at times and awesome at other times, as for Yuya, one of my favourite chars in SDK really.,.. at times.


----------



## ez (Oct 8, 2008)

new readers...awesome.  i don't have to try to keep this alive any more. 

---

i like the introduction of backups and that ogami's not all powerful. it's nice to see him humanized.


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

I would've pimped this a lot if I had kept up with the manga-scene, Akimine is a god/godess (I'm still sure it's a girl)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

akimine is female.

chap 17 scanned: Yoshihara Yuki


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I've been thinking all along but he's never said he was a dude or a female anywhere 


anyway, I just read chap 17 (5 min before you posted)

Sakura's dad seems dangerous and lol at the mother


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

^ everywhere i go, akimine is referred to as a she  

the dad definitely was a bit, hmm... sakura's family is messed up lol


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

The dad was cool, I bet he could kill off Toki and Ogami


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> akimine is female.
> 
> chap 17 scanned: Yoshihara Yuki



i state in the OP that she's female :3 

---

reading 17


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

I always knew it


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2008)

^haha no big deal anyway

interesting chapter -- i suppose now that swordplay has been introduced, we can expect some opponents who will be using swords. something other than burning for once, i like it.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

the dad killing off those 2 would be  btw frieja, ur set is from?

i never read OP of any manga thread scum, lol.

i wanna see limbs flying along with heads, rather than just ppl burning


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

The story is starting to get real interesting now. It seems that the dad is playing the "fool" role in front of is daughter Sakura. I think it is obvious that he may have been a killer in another life.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2008)

Scum said:


> interesting chapter -- i suppose now that swordplay has been introduced, we can expect some opponents who will be using swords. something other than burning for once, i like it.


Flaming swords incoming ...


@gent9 said:


> The story is starting to get real interesting now. It seems that the dad is playing the "fool" role in front of is daughter Sakura. I think it is obvious that he may have been a killer in another life.


I think he stated it very clearly ...

I'm starting to understand why sakura is how she is ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the dad killing off those 2 would be  btw frieja, ur set is from?
> 
> i never read OP of any manga thread scum, lol.
> 
> i wanna see limbs flying along with heads, rather than just ppl burning



Flame of Recca  This weeks fallen hero


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh, havent read the manga for that. watched the anime though, was ok.

i still cant get over the mother in chap 17 being so, lol. and toki calling her, sakura's lil sis


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

XDDDDDDDDD, Best part was the dad, you thought of some devil and he's the thinnest dude you can find.


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *Flaming swords incoming ...*
> 
> I think he stated it very clearly ...
> 
> I'm starting to understand why sakura is how she is ...



now that'd make for an interesting combination ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, but then Toki would have to hold it and scream "MA'OH EN!"


His hair and eyes turn yellow


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

^  that would be  to the extreme


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, it'd be just like Hotaru to appear in another manga and then go "eh? Where is Kyo?" then disappear into the distance.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

his trademark attribute 

i wonder if toki would be suited with such an attribute


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Doubt it, Toki is too lame to be a Hotaru


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm, so tru  now if only we had a yukimario type character in here


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2008)

Yukimario


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2008)

hmm, I've read a bit more of this yesterday, it doesn't seem to have much depth in plot or characters. Does it get better? I was rather... unimpressed with the first 5 chapters.


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess it's down to preferences, and it seems both you and me have big differences so I suggest you read on and find out for yourself


----------



## dEnd (Oct 20, 2008)

really liking this manga, i'm following since chapter 1 ... was impressive(cool) how Ogami stfu Sakura in the last chapter when he used a sword


----------



## Freija (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha STFU'd my ass, she went like "let's fight"


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

she did stfu for like 3 seconds  before she challenged him to a fight.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 20, 2008)

oh but she was so making fun of him and saying how would be impossible for a guy like him to use a sword and than he cut the arrows in the air and she got all   :amazed

HERE


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, and then she wanted to fight him.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Scum


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2008)

raw looks kinda meh 

i thought it coud have gone better from what chap 17 left off at.

btw, nice sig "amafreija"


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Who is this Freija guy 


Seriously though I liked the raw


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Who is this Freija guy 


Seriously though I liked the raw


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

I want some new character develpment thing 
Ever since the alernate eyed boy and girl were introduced, it's become a plateau :\


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2008)

It's only been 18 chapters, breathe mang


----------



## ez (Oct 23, 2008)

translation from manga helpers, by caesarpk


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				caesarpk said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, I didn't have the time. I thought one of the scan group might have translator...but no.
> 
> This chapter is okay... though I wish the story advance a bit more faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

^ shud put into spoiler tags 

the scan should be out soon, i mean, the raw for chap 19 is already out


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

It is ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

^ u didnt know?  its bin out for a while now tbh...

chap 19 raw Mangahelpers


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't hang at mangahelpers anymore


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

^ ic 

chap 18 scan: here

chap 19 has a trans up... meaning the scan should follow soon enough.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2008)

I wonder what else Ogami can do 

Maybe he's also a ninja that can jump 20 stories


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

25 stories


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2008)

I knew Toki would become like that right when he said he wouldn't make that mistake ...

in fact I can see what will happen next (concerning this aftereffect) ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

The blind one can see the future.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

chap 19 get: [shonen]Kekkaishi Chapter 217 By Monz by Monz


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Gixa =)


----------



## dEnd (Oct 26, 2008)

seems like all of them will have a power limits(what is good to not make this a DBZ-like story) ...that armless thing w/ brackets is a boy or a girl in the end? *didn't pay attention* 

looks like Ogami will have to do some tricks here or get some help from the hot teacher


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

I doubt he needs much help, and I'd rather like to see the father kick some ass with a sword.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

chap 20 raw here: Source same as yours


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

You and your links dammit. Write something else than a link for once.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

^ why should i 

me giving links helps every1 does it not


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

It does, but you never discuss the shit,


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

thats 'cos im always reading manga or working when i randomly decide to check mangahelpers again for updates


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> 25 stories


Bah, no one can beat my ninja jumping over the moon 



Whoever gets the comparison gets a rep


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

How the fuck do you jump OVER the moon 

I mean technically we don't know up from down in space 


We might as well be upside down in this endless black space.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> How the fuck do you jump OVER the moon
> 
> I mean technically we don't know up from down in space
> 
> ...


Ok so you don't get rep but it doesn't matter to you since it's...you.

I can jump coz I have trained using my rise for so long that within 5 seconds I reach 11 Km per second which is escape velocity


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Uhu *Didn't catch a word*


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Adeesh 1 Freija 0


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

Adeesh is a gay name... and weird


Adeesh 1 Freija 2


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

why are we talking about escape velocity in code breakers... i dont want to be reminded of my physics course 

besides... the new raw looks interesting.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Peter is the most common name actually shared by many other gays, Adeesh has been given deep thought and meaning to instead 

Adeesh 2 Freija 1


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

I was baptised in a Lebanese church thus my name is Buttrus


Freija 3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 2


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I stay away from the fail idea of religion so my name is of more scientific meaning

Me 3 you 2


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

CX said:


> I stay away from the fail idea of religion so my name is of more scientific meaning
> 
> Me 3 you 2



Has nothing to do with religion, it's the language moron 


Anyway, this new chapter looked fucking awesome 


Go check the raw dude and discuss with me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, the 24 hours were up, and we got to see some progress with his memory.


And the scenes with the sword, such reminiscence from SDK  Beautiful.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's SDK?
I couldn't understand anything what was happening. The cover looked pretty cool, so did the fight scene but i couldn't understand any of it except the end where he obviously says something along the lines of "Burn bla bla"
I hate every time Sakura tries to save the burning victim though


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

SDK = Samurai Deeper Kyo, the series this manga-ka got famous for.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What were you talking about with his memory though?


----------



## Freija (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You got to see pieces of Ogami's memory.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh so that's why he suddenly looked young  What had they to do with the story though?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea, I didn't try to read it 

But it looked like he had killed someone.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

The SDK creator is a she?? i thought her/his genre wasnt clear!
hmm il try it XD


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

It's a female, Akimine Kamijyou is a girl.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It's a female, Akimine Kamijyou is a girl.


How do you know that?
Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Too many sources has proved this.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Some female mangakas are pretty awesome. Take Death Note's writer for instance.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Too many sources has proved this.


i believe i'm one of those sources  
*Spoiler*: __ 



or not 



a bummer that theres no trans out yet for chap 20...


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Itll appear shortly enough.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

We can ask for a trans in that other subforum right?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup, I've forgotten my login though


I think it's like U_I_


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

lol hopefully this will be out this Saturday


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

chap 20 scan: Link removed


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

Already  Thanks Gixa.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

ye, i was surprised myself  i still want some more epic panels of the girls father in them... like him killing stuff  but it doesnt look gd


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2008)

I want to see him fighting for gods sake.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2008)

chap 21 raw: [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo

things look interesting in this one ?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder why he keeps bleeding :<


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

Spoiler tag spoilers CX >_>


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2008)

chap 21 scan here: [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

Interesting chapter, I would've in fact liked it more if her father would've killed him.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2008)

^ i know what u mean  o well, theres always next time for that


----------



## Freija (Nov 8, 2008)

We need to see his power


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2008)

I won't look at the raw, however gixa tell me what interesting thing happened


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 13, 2008)

why should I 


*Spoiler*: __ 



when i said interesting, i meant something else, but anyways, the main heroine, forgotten her name  scolds her father, her mother gets pissed off about something and in the end the family's all lovey dovey again after ages, the end 

chap 21 was much better unfortunately


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed, and I'd like to see her dad go wild already.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

as would i, but unlikely just yet... although, i would like to see the rest of the code breakers already... why isnt there any female ones


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Because they'll come


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

ahh, i get it now  but now to decide just who will make them come, will it be toki?


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

Probably not, I can see Ogami go wild and they send someone in to control him or sumethin.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

The dad's a pretty good actor, also he can go very scary when he's serious.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2008)

chap 23 RAW: Here


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 28, 2008)

just caught up, this manga is seriously cold in a hot flame .


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 29, 2008)

For a second there i saw Sakurakouji. It's just funny.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

I randomly came across this manga last night and started reading, it's pretty fascinating so far.

EDIT:

Whoa, ezxx started the thread


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Man, that was a bad chapter imo


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 30, 2008)

damn right it was bad  i was thinking it would have been more  but o well.


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

We need a good chapter again.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, read it already.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

most people probably have , the links were for the people who haven't.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Good chapter

Ex-code breakers.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 24_ 



Finally a female code-breaker. Well, ex-code breaker anyways.

I feel sorry for Toki. It seems like he still somewhat cares about his family and actually longs for familial bonds, despite his dislike for his father. Now that his father is killed by an ex-code breaker, I'd like to see his reactions. Will he put on the emotionless nonchalant facade or will he actually crack up? I'm not sure what he will do, considering how it seems like the Prime Minister had his own evil agenda.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 6, 2008)

In before Sakurakouji jumps in the flames to save the Prime Minister...


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I think regular flames can hurt her rather tha... OMFG WHY THE HELL ARE YOU A STAFF MEMBER?!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> as would i, but unlikely just yet... although, i would like to see the rest of the code breakers already... why isnt there any female ones


my wish came tru  female code breakers ftw 

B I now a staff member... has the world just started spinning backwards


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Nah, it just got more horrible  The Spam hunter now has more powers to shut me down than ever 



On-topic though, how do you go Ex-code breaker


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2008)

to go ex-CB maybe ur special powers become invalid... or it might be that theres a certain amount of time u can remain a code breaker...


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe his score went down to 0.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2008)

that would be just 

but seriously... maybe he was a trouble maker or something. btw, i just read another version of chap 24... and the person i thought to be a she... is actually a he


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Duh, didn't you guys see that `?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2008)

guess not  although now i hate the chapter after all, stupid ex-code breaker


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

you're such a hater.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> btw, i just read another version of chap 24... and the person i thought to be a she... is actually a he


It's a trap.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

chap 25's bin out for awhile now... and i have to say, after all those boring chapters, we finally got something interesting 

this ex-CB just brought some life into the manga again


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2008)

Hitomi owns you 

Also, nice Erza set, I should make one myself.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hitomi sky rocketed to favorite already.

Me wants - Heika vs Hitomi, top tier Breakers going at it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2008)

Doubt Heika can beat Hitomi.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Hitomi owns you
> 
> Also, nice Erza set, I should make one myself.


then get making one 


Power16 said:


> Hitomi sky rocketed to favorite already.
> 
> Me wants - Heika vs Hitomi, top tier Breakers going at it.


hitomi reminds me of kazuki from get backers a bit too much  hitmomi seems too powerful for any, 1 currently known CB's to take down, maybe if they teamed up...


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2008)

Hitomi is rather a mix of Hotaru and someone whose name I've forgotten (2 years since SDK )


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

reminds me of a black haired akari in a way


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2008)

Perhaps T_T Damn, I want my SDK to start production again


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

im not too fussed... although, i wanted to see akira's epic fight in anime  never gonna happen now though.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 12, 2008)

way to get your ass kicked there Ogami ...


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

I knew Hitomi was reminding me of someone, nice catch with the Kazuki but the personality/attitude is very Hotaru as pointed out by Amamiya. Hotaru was the funniest character from SDK. I wonder if he'll become Ogami's Hotaru when he gets defeated...

I'm just interested in what Heika can do but Hitomi definitely seem out there powerwise.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I knew Hitomi was reminding me of someone, nice catch with the Kazuki but the personality/attitude is very Hotaru as pointed out by Amamiya. Hotaru was the funniest character from SDK. I wonder if he'll become Ogami's Hotaru when he gets defeated...
> 
> I'm just interested in what Heika can do but Hitomi definitely seem out there powerwise.


true say  although ogami defeating him anytime soon seems unlikely, the guys insanely strong... or is it just that hes tons more experienced ?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 28, 2008)

code breaker chapter 26

Link removed


----------



## Felix (Dec 28, 2008)

Great
New chapter


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 28, 2008)

chap looks interesting enough


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2009)

H??r said:


> In before Sakurakouji jumps in the flames to save the Prime Minister...



damn.. i shouldn't have said flames :/...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2009)

Chapter 30 did a nice job of featuring Sakura tied up  

Although, now we know why Hitomi is doing what he's doing, but I can never envision the Code Breakers actually coming into public light.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2009)

Well another of Ogami's secrets (sort of) is about to get revealed...


But i really want to know more about Sakura lol...


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

OMFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG CHAPTER 38 IS THE BOOOOOMB!


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

^

Where?

I couldn't find it .. link please ..


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Link removed



Thank you.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Np    .


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so, Yuuki's power is .. soundwave?


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

More like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sound, he clearly says that "sound" is his power.


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see .. that's quite cool actually, he could find Okami easily with his ability.

And who's that boy at the end? "that person" subordinates?

LOL, All Kamijyo's manga seems have "that person" thingy on it. Like it was in Kyo.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

Meh, Kyo was actually more like "Aka no Ou" and 'that person' was always Kyoshirou, Kyo hated him so much he didn't want to mention his name.


Also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuuki said he was crazily stroooooooonnnnnnng


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

No, I think "that person" Kyo mentioned was Nobunaga Oda.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crazy Strong huh ... well, that's to be expected actually.


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not Yuuki himself but that guy in the bee costume


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 5, 2009)

chap 38 wasnt all that much  

havent been keeping up with much manga of recent, altho its refreshing to read this manga again.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Pffft, Yuuki was awesome, don't be hating.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to pull on Sakura's hair if you know what I mean...


----------



## 8ghosts (Apr 24, 2009)

Iron21 said:


> I want to know what happen to it too.



where is your sig and avy from?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 24, 2009)

lol with tokis 8.0 vision and needing a eyepatch for it. why couldn't he just close his eye?



8ghosts said:


> where is your sig and avy from?


veritas.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2009)

chap 39 get: [Post]


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2009)

Already read em, I wonder who "that guy" really is .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

Oogami sure has one interesting room  

I could only imagine what his childhood was like


----------



## Freija (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder who that person is... and how old he really is... doesn't look like he's ageing.


----------



## Jicksy (May 5, 2009)

chap 41 RAW: Here's a link to the Interview GD did last night, plus 6 songs from the new album

translation is out too, scan shud be not too far behind.


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

Interesting chapter to say the least.


----------



## Jicksy (May 5, 2009)

aye, tis alrite. waiting for scan now, cant be asked reading the trans.


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

It was some interesting talk in the chap.


----------



## Jicksy (May 9, 2009)

scan 41 is out.

yuuki owned the chap, last page looks awesome.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2009)

Yuuki is always awesome.


edit: can't find the scan.


----------



## Jicksy (May 10, 2009)

^ if you havent already... here: *THE K-ON! FANCLUB!*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2009)

The chapter inspired me to make my current set.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

Yuuki was a riot, but it looks like he see some serious action next chapter. 

And lol "JESUS!!"


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2009)

Heike gets ownd.


----------



## Jugger (May 11, 2009)

Yuuki is awsome


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've read it already  Yuuki is awesome, but I wonder what the drawback of his power is.


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2009)

wasnt it his clothes being shredded up? sure looked like it.


----------



## Austeria (May 19, 2009)

The only main gripe I have with this series is that every single character minus Sakurakouji pratically has the same face. 

BTW I was kinda disappointed that Code Breaker became more like your average shonen with the bunch of heroes against the evil organization. I was expecting a Death Note meet X-Men kinda thing, but it became more like your average shonen deal. Not that it's bad.


----------



## Freija (May 19, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> wasnt it his clothes being shredded up? sure looked like it.



That was the only backlash ?


----------



## Jicksy (May 20, 2009)

Austeria said:


> The only main gripe I have with this series is that every single character minus Sakurakouji pratically has the same face.


didnt really occur to me about the faces until now tbh 


Freija the Dick said:


> That was the only backlash ?


no idea... it seemed like his clothes ripping was the main reason since nothing else could be physically seen, and he did say it was all gd.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2009)

Caught up a few days ago and this series is pretty good. I'm really liking the way the plot is progressing in these recent chapters.

Interesting that Toki's sister used to be a Code:Breaker and apparently died. How she is still living now is what I'm curious about. That and "The One Being Sought"'s organization shaping up to be a more interesting antagonist has me wanting more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.46 is out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.47 is out as well.

Didn't quite expect Sakura's powers to have such a rebound effect


----------



## Jugger (Jun 21, 2009)

I get the feeling that pretty soon everybody of those good guys suffering their powers side effect


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2009)

Heh, I didn't think such a thing would happen to Sakura. Oogami felt out of character this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL, Erogami's rep took a major hit 

Ch.48 is out.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, Erogami's rep took a major hit
> 
> Ch.48 is out.



Erogami owned lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 27, 2009)

Chibi Sakura is cute, lol at Erogami, his rep did take quite hit this chapter lol.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 4, 2009)

*CH 49 SCANS*

Hilarious! So unexpected Ogami.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone else find this manga preety cliche? Don’t get me wrong I am not hating on it or anything like that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2009)

lol Ogami...



LOL


----------



## Jugger (Jul 5, 2009)

Ogami did pretty good work


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2009)

A 2nd confirmed rare kind...and now I'm really curious and want to see him take off the costume


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sure this has been talked about before but

Does anyone else think Yuuki remind them of Hotaru?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

Scan for Ch.50 is out ^_^


----------



## Jugger (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuuki owns and hard lol  I really wonder what that president looks like


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuuki has quite the setup going on 

And the other character Yuki's ability seems awfully similar to another character I've seen. Although, I'd have to wait and see how his ability exactly works.


----------



## Freija (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuuki <3 Nyanmaru.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2009)

lol, Yuuki knows how to run his shit.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor Yuuki doesn't have what he wants most.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2009)

> poor yuuki





> poor





> *poor*



            .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.52 has been out for quite awhile now. 

And what I got out of it was soap bubbles and weighted clothing xDD


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

The manga keeps getting better and better


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

obviously 

its Akimine's work after all pek


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

It's nice to see a fellow Akimine fan, even if it's you Gixa 

JK


Also your Nami sig is horribly blurred... like really badly done.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

was found like that... too lazy to change it as usual.

have to ask, was it just me rofl at this double page  

Summer in the South


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

I was in Lebanon when I read that... and I lol'd in the reception.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

lebanon eh, i was in turkey not too long ago.

yuuki being president was a gd laugh tho, especially toki's overreaction.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha, hI almost fainted myself there.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2009)

I started out thinking this manga was simply medicore and filled with cliches but I continued reading it due to my love of SDK but now I am loving it since Ogami "that guy" came on the scene and funny he has a sword  wonder where Kamijyo got the idea of a sword hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, because Japs only get the japanese sword idea from SDK


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> Yeah, because Japs only get the japanese sword idea from SDK



Yes because all Japanese people created SDK, I was just eluding to the fact that the guy might be fond of swords due to a former series of his consisting of nothing but sword play and now he introduces a character who uses a sword in exactly the same manner as people from SDK


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

You need to read more manga, every manga has a character with jap sword and they use it like that


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> You need to read more manga, every manga has a character with jap sword and they use it like that



*Sighs* He did SDK hence my reference to his SDK routes, anyway I think its you that needs to read more manga if you think every manga has a character with a "jap sword".


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

SHE did SDK 


Also I've read over 200 mangas I think I'm good.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> SHE did SDK
> 
> 
> Also I've read over 200 mangas I think I'm good.



Ok awesome go get a cookie.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

bawwwwwwww didn't have a better response after you got wtfpwnd ?


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> bawwwwwwww didn't have a better response after you got wtfpwnd ?



Lol wtfpwnd?, yeah guess you did get me there.Either way just getting bored of going back and forth so what ever victory you want to claim its yours.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> SHE did SDK
> 
> 
> Also I've read over 200 mangas I think I'm good.



Is it really girl that doest this manga or is wikipedia again wrong?


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

It's because during the run of SDK no one had any idea if she was a he or not

the nshe did some interview or something.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Is it really girl that doest this manga or is wikipedia again wrong?



Just by reading it you would never guess, I guess I am been a bit prejudice towards women mangakas. Kudos to her for doing a badass hardcore manga.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 16, 2009)

This manga is a huge disappointment. It started great, almost as a seinen. I loved the violent ruthlessness and how the girl's optimism and delusional, naive views kept being proven wrong over and over again, but she has remained the very same idiot ever since, and her passive powers are no more than an excuse to be there with the boys and yet do nothing.
And how lame that more and more bishounens with superpowers are introduced every week, and the male lead is becoming more and more wimpy, just like the overall tone of the story.
It's now standard shounen, a sort of Get Backers bis.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 24, 2009)

Chapter 56 raw was really funny looking


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.56 is now out.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate how this manga is going in a downward spiral ..it was a good concept but now it looks like a gag manga.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2009)

This is great manga it just so much fun to readi enjoy it


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 1, 2009)

chap was gd. it still has its lulz factor.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.57 has arrived.

Let's see how far Ogami's training has advanced.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 3, 2009)

Blimey that was quick.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol nice traing suit


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

No wonder yuuki is so awsome he is like Hotaru from sdk


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

Everybody wants to live in that mansion.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 21, 2009)

This manga is getting worse every week.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 22, 2009)

BlaZeR said:


> This manga is getting worse every week.



You just don´t get this great humor this is awsome manga from awsome artist.

I wonder if there is some crazy powerfull cross-dresser in this manga


----------



## Jugger (Sep 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 speak of the devil. I checked lastest raw and it really was a crossdresser


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

Jugger said:


> You just don?t get this great humor this is awsome manga from awsome artist.
> 
> I wonder if there is some crazy powerfull cross-dresser in this manga



yeah its a good one but if I remember well in the beginning the manga wasn't about humor until the day Toki appeared.

and about the spoiler LOL!

I'm starting to think the last one is going to be a girl.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 30, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> speak of the devil. I checked lastest raw and it really was a crossdresser



_
*Spoiler*:  



Crossdresser. 


_


----------



## Jugger (Oct 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> yeah its a good one but if I remember well in the beginning the manga wasn't about humor until the day Toki appeared.
> 
> and about the spoiler LOL!
> 
> I'm starting to think the last one is going to be a girl.



Yeah but then again samurai deeper kyo had same kind of humor. Author can´t get rid of something he/she is really good with


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2009)

f'in headbutt ftw 

btw, epic double page... in color 

Frostii


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

didn't see the raws but for the spoilers I was thinking Prince was a travesty not an actual girl ! now this gonna get more comic moments .


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2009)

When I saw the president's reaction, I expected someone like Akari. And I was right. Cross-dressing overlord 

And of course Yuya Sakura found out the hard way 

10 bucks says the president has Bontenmaru's personality.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Hahhaha, The Prince is awesome


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol, the prince is like a reverse Akari. It was a pretty good chapter as well.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Akari <3     <3


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2009)

I also noticed this: 
[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Memos, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahahhahah


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 7, 2009)

I started of thinking this manga was medicore then liking it a bit now I hate it, I am finding it hard to like any of the main cast. And I cant fucking stand Sakura I want her to die that would make this manga a little bit better.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Sakura is amusing, I just dislike how easy the casts characters are to change.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> Sakura is amusing, I just dislike how easy the casts characters are to change.



She is disgustingly Naive even for a fucking Shonen character, it's so annoying I think this manga would be better without her.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> Hahhaha, The Prince is awesome



QFT

Jodyjoe the great


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

I laughed my ass off at that.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 7, 2009)

just caught up

characters changed way too fast

manga is gradually deviating from it's original path

starting to get steadily worse

still above 5/10 though


----------



## Inugami (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL whats with the sudden bad reviews to code breaker yeah the change was  suddenly and weird from almost seinen to shounen .

but still its a decent work I'd say a 7/10


----------



## Jugger (Oct 8, 2009)

I think perisedent is from rich powerfull family like Benitora and wants to hide it. That change from seinen to shonen is no suprise its from shonen magazine ofcouse it going to be shonen


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

This manga definitely needs to stop on this whole "OMG WE'RE ALL REALLY FRIENDS" shit.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 19, 2009)

Raw for chapter 63 is out in raw-paradise


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Presitend took his mask off. Damn have wait for next chapter to see how he really is.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

^ dat was a great cliffhanger tho


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ dat was a great cliffhanger tho



Yeah i got the feeling that i have seen that guy somewhere


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2009)

So I started reading this 
It's alright 

Hmmm
Only 300-ish posts...
apparently this died somewhere


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome chap btw.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 26, 2009)

Shadow killing is awesome.

Kotaro better start running


----------



## Jugger (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah KAMIJYO Akimine does always awsome cross-dressers


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Shadow killing is awesome.
> 
> Kotaro better start running



Kotaro was always a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


"Oh Sasuke"
"Oh Kotaro"
"Oh Sasuke"
"Oh Kotaro"
Indara - "eats Kotaro"


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2009)

wot a way to go tho... get eaten, problems solved


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

Oy oy oy, where's the 63 raw.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd rep you, but I just spent all my rep.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 27, 2009)

Chapter 63  translation is out  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seems that president has something to do with Sakurakouji memory


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a faint idea of who he might be if he's been shown before that is.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah i got the feeling that i have seen him before but can?t remember who he is. When its told who he is i am like "fuck why didn?t i remember him"


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, re-read the past chapters.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Freija said:


> Well, re-read the past chapters.



how much i need to go back?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

Dunno, I just seem to recall an incident or something


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Freija said:


> Dunno, I just seem to recall an incident or something



Ok well it won?t take much to re-read code breaker


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Chapter 63 is out shikaipwnd!!!!

After rereading this i didn?t get any better feeling who the president might be. Well i have to wait and see


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

Toki reminds me in the first pages of some frigging scene kid .

Hmm President look like gonna be  a young person I expected a old man .


----------



## Jugger (Oct 31, 2009)

President looks like Ogami


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2009)

whaaaa !! that's true? damn that sounds  like Fairy Tail Gerard.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 31, 2009)

Well samurai deeper kyo and rave master had similiar ending so it wouldn?t be suprising... 

Now there is 
Ogami
The one being sought
and President


----------



## Freija (Nov 2, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 2, 2009)

raw was f'in lulz 

pg 18 had _me_  literally


----------



## Ximm (Nov 8, 2009)

We didn't get to see how the president really looks like this chapter.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 10, 2009)

this is one of the only mangas i look forward to; its hilarious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hilarious robot girl & memory flashbacks; FUNN!!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2009)

i remember killin' it at the raw of 65  akimine comes up with some _right_ stuff.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 21, 2010)

There intresthing twist in 77 i didn?t see that coming


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 21, 2010)

This manga just get's worst and worst, what a load of shit.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2010)

Samurai deeper kyo was his best work by far


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 21, 2010)

Once again, another mangaka suffer from "Second manga is absolute shit" syndrome.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 6, 2010)

79 is out
SBR 60


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2010)

this manga wasdecent at the beginning , now just falls like hajime no ippo and bleach in another read for the lulz.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

88 is out

Download Link

Btw is anyone reading this series?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2010)

Still reading. Its fun to read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2010)

Odds that Prince's brother will end up being one of their enemies?


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

It was cool for a bit in the previous chap to see Emperor's ''true'' form, imagine when he will take control of Ogami 

Lol as well in the last 2 pages of the current chap, Emperor was on fire.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 23, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> This manga just get's worst and worst, what a load of shit.



fml I just got into it...


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 27, 2010)

I just started Code Breaker but Sakura is really annoying me. She has nothing better to do then follow Ogami around and Im only on ch 10.....does she get any better as a character?


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Sakura is a non likable Yuya, at least for me.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 28, 2010)

Im up to date on all the chapters and i still dont like sakura


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

From the raws i've seen,some interesting things are happening.Can't wait to read the scanned version.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

Here comes a decent batch release: Ch.90-97


----------



## Inugami (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm I wasn't going to care but it looks Kouji gonna have a big role in this arc so I'm gonna read it !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a feeling the ReCodes would reappear. Things did get interesting over the last 7 chapters or so. 

And I wonder which of the classmates is actually a Code: Name? :S


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol, Ok read when i started.

It's a bit ill atm but eh..​


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I had a feeling the ReCodes would reappear. Things did get interesting over the last 7 chapters or so.
> 
> And I wonder which of the classmates is actually a Code: Name? :S



Well I have the feeling is gonna be the Code : Revenge and that one looked like a man , if not I think is gonna be the girl with huge boobs that likes the tall guy that plays basketball (yes I forgot the name of those two) .


----------



## Jugger (Aug 11, 2010)

I got the same feeling that Code:name is girl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2010)

Ch.98 is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2010)

Scans for ch.99-100 are out now.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 15, 2011)

Chapters up to  115 are up, what happened to this thread?


----------



## urca (Jan 30, 2011)

^
^
Lack of viewers.
i do hope people get back and read this series,i gotta admit that i've enjoyed it alot,the only issue with it that it is a monthly manga,thats all..:/


----------



## louis (Mar 12, 2011)

Just started reading this manga and it seems pretty good so far


----------



## Guiness (Apr 3, 2011)

The manga isn't bad however there is nothing realy good about it and the only thing that keeps me interested is the mystery behind the plot. I'm at chp. 105 and I find it retarded how a bunch of students whom Ogami met and really don't talk to (more like they talk to him) all of a sudden wants to give up their lives for him. Its absolute bullshit and to me its like the epitome of shonen cheesiness.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ch.121 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finding out how Ogami lost his arm was certainly shocking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

So many revelations this chapter with the three of them being that Ogami was much more powerful (and had greater control of his flames) in his child form, his value towards life was much more benign and Sakura was the one who killed Ogami as a kid :S


----------



## louis (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW...I did not see that coming at all. I can't wait to find out how ogami and skura are truly connected and to see  what sakuras real powers can do.


----------



## louis (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there a weekly or monthly release for this manga?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

All I have to say is Nenene. things are getting crazier now.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 14, 2011)

I am a fan of this manga. I will read the releases.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just started reading this too and I didn't like the direction the manga took after the defeat of "The One Being Sought."


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 14, 2011)

only problem with code breaker is it's an 'Oh-great/final-getbackers-arc' type pacing where sometimes it's all wtf and no because of this fuck. But I like the mains as they grow one you and the prince and toki where pretty cool as well.


----------



## daikun (Oct 20, 2011)

Code Breaker chapter 140

Chapter 140 just got released


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally a new chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2011)

Questions, or questions ? 

What the hell do they mean when they say ogami and nene died, they are both alive? Can the emperor really control life and death, if so why  is he dead?

Why do several of the characters appear immortal, is that some by product? Other than Heike, the flame emperor is kinda of alive, and even Sakura's dad looks ridiculously young, Sakura's mom, 4th eden founder.

Can Rei eventually go full flame mode ala one piece; ie can he turn his whole body to flame which would essentially make him near invincible? 

And why are some pretty powerful people not code names but breakers, like Heike, who is a cofounder of Eden?

Last question, were Code seeker and Rei related at all? I mean I know they are not blood brothers, but they look to similar to not have any blood relation? And kind of another piggyback question if Rei is a hybrid, doesnt that mean he has to have some relation to Sakura or her dad, as they are the only two rare kinds, and it was genetic in their case? Is the emperor Rei's uncle, father, grandfather since the whole deal with the purgatory blood?


----------



## AMtrack (Dec 19, 2011)

I am reviving this thread because the manga is awesome.  It also looks like its being released regularly so I advise anyone who hasnt read it to pick it up now D:<  Its become one of my new favorites.  Anyone else still reading this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

what a crazy chapter. lol

*CH 147: *performed speed and strength


----------



## AMtrack (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol whaaaat? I swear this manga is so hard to predict a lot of times.  I wasn't expecting a doppelganger battle royale, but that should be fun lol.

EDIT: Guess I need a Codebreaker set so ppl start taking notice of this awesome manga.  So many great characters though hmm


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Lol whaaaat? I swear this manga is so hard to predict a lot of times.  I wasn't expecting a doppelganger battle royale, but that should be fun lol.
> 
> EDIT:* Guess I need a Codebreaker set so ppl start taking notice of this awesome manga.  So many great characters though hmm*


 when the anime hit I will do that. lol.. but yeah love this manga and the mangaka work..


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo >>>> Code Breaker.

Samurai Deeper Kyo was a very good series. Easily.

At least Code Breaker is better than series like Fairy Tail. Not like it says something but still it is something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> Samurai Deeper Kyo >>>> Code Breaker.
> 
> Samurai Deeper Kyo was a very good series. Easily.
> 
> At least Code Breaker is better than series like Fairy Tail. Not like it says something but still it is something.


 I agree Samurai Deeper Kyo is her best job.. I hope they do not screw the anime version of this like they did with Samurai Deeper Kyo anime..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ch.30

149-151 are out. man epic stuff


----------



## AMtrack (Jan 6, 2012)

Great set of chapters..damn I wanted more though. I'm seriously going to miss Chibigami..its ridiculous how strong he was. Kid has quite the mouth on him too lol. Wasn't expecting expecting that bit of information regarding Yukihina. And who the hell is this chick?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 9, 2012)

That chick was most likely the masked fellow who used the blue flame.


----------



## narutoalpar (Feb 5, 2012)

*Chapter 157 !!
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 27, 2012)

Chapter 167


----------



## phungnana (Mar 27, 2012)

Code Breaker 167 

and

Code Breaker 168


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 31, 2012)

Dark-side Rui is so so win.  Dat outfit


----------



## phungnana (Apr 1, 2012)

Code Breaker 169

Code Breaker 170 - 172


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 18, 2012)

Code:breaker is awesome, it has everything I like, battle, bad-ass MC, some romance. Shit is 

Edit: Now that I've read the final chapter that has been released I do have to say that their battles are a bit, ehm, annoying? I mean, what's the fucking deal with Eden? Why did they create all that confusion instead of being honest, would have made it all a lot easier.

And what's with the hax prowezz of those so called rare kinds? I get that they can suck the prowezz of those code's but the fact that they have super human strength is too much. That the code's have them, fine, thanks to their special prowezz but  those rare kinds are exaggerated.
It's just so random that they are super humans but can conveniently get hit from time to time but then suddenly can evade something that moves at the speed of light and is the size of a small car.

It's like there is a new power every chapter and Ogami is the only one that can destroy it.

What happened to the scum of the earth btw? What about the corrupt politicians and policemen, the thugs, the thiefs, rapist, regular killers, ... etc?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay will ogami ever have some benefit to being a hybrid? All we have seen from him is his normal power users power, shouldn't he at minimum be unaffected by rare kind or have nullification power as well. I mean he really isnt much of a hybrid so far.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 21, 2012)

And now the names were made to train the breakers or something or to protect them? What the fuck is up with that shit? How many times are they going to switch sides?


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 21, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> And now the names were made to train the breakers or something or to protect them? What the fuck is up with that shit? How many times are they going to switch sides?



Theyve always been part of the same organization so its not hard to believe. And as they say, the enemy of my enemy is my friend. I for one am happy its not as cliche as ppl were expecting. Im a bit tired of the whole take down evil organization theme. Great fake imo lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Why does that girl has such high animosity against ogami? Its been a while, but I dont remember him doing anything that awful.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2012)

Is anyone still capable of making sense of this series. I liked it very early on and it stayed good for quite some time. But altely every chapter has new bad guys keep popping up out of nowhere and every chapter had at least one ally pretend to be evil yet secretly prepare a futile sneak attack on those rarekinds...... Not to forgot a little before that, it was the same but replace futile with successful and replace rare kinds with other random enemies.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 26, 2012)

But I don't get one thing, aren't the rare kinds humans with the power to suck out the special powers of code's? How can they be superman? Was that ever mentioned?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> But I don't get one thing, aren't the rare kinds humans with the power to suck out the special powers of code's? How can they be superman? Was that ever mentioned?



Was wondering this myself, up until now I just thought they had:

a: Immunity to powers.

b: Could drain powers.

Maybe it's time to stop trying to make sense of this series, I mean deflecting all that debris with chop sticks? 

Damn my obsessive compulsive nature that won't let me drop series after I caught up to date with them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2012)

Ill agree on that point the writing and story has gone of tangent a long time ago.

I mean Ogami should in theory be the most powerful because he has a. arguably the strongest super power, and b. due to being hybrid should be immune to and or have rare kind ability. What is sakura, is her mom a power user, in which case she should also be a hybrid, and I agree with the point above rare kind users can only take power users power, so a normal human skilled in martial arts should be able to kill or beat them fairly easily.

Hopefully the anime makes more sense.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 27, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ill agree on that point the writing and story has gone of tangent a long time ago.
> 
> *I mean Ogami should in theory be the most powerful because he has a. arguably the strongest super power, and b. due to being hybrid should be immune to and or have rare kind ability. What is sakura, is her mom a power user, in which case she should also be a hybrid, and I agree with the point above rare kind users can only take power users power, so a normal human skilled in martial arts should be able to kill or beat them fairly easily.
> *
> Hopefully the anime makes more sense.



That's exactly what I used to think, or well still think but the manga's latest revaluations goes against it. 

So does it mean that rare kinds have other powers, like defy reality or strenghten chopsticks or something...... Or is it just that that natural phyiscal abilities can be of an insane level.

If it's just the latter, that feats like that can be done without powers, it would make some sense. IIRC The One Being Sought did some crazy shit as well, and it turned out he had been in his lost form at the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2012)

^ I mean to be somewhat fair to the author, it seems like only the lunchbox guy is a beast, the other rare kind seem fairly normal, but he one shoted ogami as a kid, theres got to be more to it


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit chapter 180 was actually interesting  If it isn't clear that they love each other after this


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2012)

^problem is the last few chapters made the whole Ogami as the only hybrid even more dubious with Sakura's mom clearly having a power, and we know who her dad is

I am guess Emperor got caught in the Negation, which is the only way I see him getting beat


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*CH 173*:becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 174:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 175:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 176:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 177:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 178:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 179:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 180:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 181:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 182:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets
*CH 183:*becomes more powerful the angrier he gets


*Code:Breaker Manga to Bundle 3 Original Anime DVDs*

3 DVDs, special manga extras included in limited-edition manga volumes 22-24

Japanese publisher Kodansha announced on Tuesday that three upcoming limited-edition volumes of Akimine Kamijyō's Code:Breaker manga will each bundle an original animation DVD. The 22nd manga volume will arrive on December 17 with "code:extra 1, 2, 3 & Plus 1." The 23rd and 24th volumes will follow with "code:100 & extra Hanami & Plus 2" on February 15, 2013 and "code:4koma Special" on April 17, 2013, respectively.

In addition to the anime DVDs, Kamijyō is drawing special manga extras that will only be available in these limited-edition volumes.


----------



## Creator (Jul 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Why does that girl has such high animosity against ogami? Its been a while, but I dont remember him doing anything that awful.



Do you mean the Code name who can essentially control time? Its because Ogami burned their home down and the woman who was taking caring of them. 



Shin_Yagami said:


> Damn my obsessive compulsive nature that won't let me drop series after I caught up to date with them.



So its not just me. 


Chapter by Chapter it seems the author is basically making crap up. Nothing is coherent anymore, its just jumping from one random event to the next.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2012)

*CH 184*:here


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 19, 2012)

Creator said:


> Chapter by Chapter it seems the author is basically making crap up. Nothing is coherent anymore, its just jumping from one random event to the next.



Typical of long-running manga.  Bleach is far worse imo lol!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 28, 2012)

Has no one been translating code breakers waited like a month for this chapter to come out .


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 30, 2012)

Nobody really gives a crap anymore I presume. Rare kinds have inhuman strength even though they say they are just humans of course, with the ability to stop breakers, but now,*gasp* they have a weak spot that they suddenly discovered after all this fucking time being together with miss goody two-shoes.

Everything is going according to plan and they foresaw that the other team would foresee that they would foresaw it, etc.

It's really annoying.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Up through 193.

Yea I dont get the rare kinds, they should be weak as hell, at least the code breakers even without their powers are physically trained. I mean Sakura is a joke character, and she is the most prominent rare kind shown. 

And so whats the deal, is Sakura a hybrid as well? I mean her dad is a rare kind, and her mom clearly isnt nomral. 

And why does Ogami have no additional benefit to being a hybrid, they made a big deal, but he seems to have no rare kind power, he is only marginally less susceptible to their power, hes just a normal power user.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 6, 2012)

Are those kids retarded, seconds ago those criminals were trying to kill people and stole and broke shit and they came close to them just like that and acted like nothing happened? How dysfunctional are they?


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2012)

*195 raw *


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2012)

195                                           .


----------



## openrulez (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a strange hunch that the 4th founder is either shibuya or the prime minister.

But i may be wrong.


----------



## openrulez (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm... I  guess my hunch was wrong.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't express just how much I'm loving this series. From the characters, to the art, to the plot, just everything about this manga. Not one single page has let me down. All 201 so far a nonstop thrill-ride of action, adventure, heartache, betrayal, and sadness. Coupled with the occasional comedy every now and then, this is easily one of my favorite manga.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2012)

*CODE:BREAKER 204 RAW*

*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death.. *


----------



## Lord Killer Bee (Jan 6, 2013)

This manga needs more love here


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 209 **RAW*
*Feng Shen Ji 29 *


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 211 RAW*


*Ch.68 *


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 215 RAW*


*this *


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 216 RAW*
*then creates 2 extra clones effortlessly *


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2013)

*Code Breaker 221 Raw *
*Source *


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2013)

*Code:Breaker 222 Raw *
*Ch.71 *


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 223 Raw *
*talking shit *


----------



## Ranking (May 27, 2013)

Lord of Rage said:


> I can't express just how much I'm loving this series. From the characters, to the art, to the plot, just everything about this manga. Not one single page has let me down. All 201 so far a nonstop thrill-ride of action, adventure, heartache, betrayal, and sadness. *Coupled with the occasional comedy every now and then,* this is easily one of my favorite manga.



It surely can't be funnier than this post.


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*CODE:BREAKER 224 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2013)

*Code:Breaker 225 Raw *
*Ch.82 *


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 5, 2013)

If I'm reading it right,


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol, it's about time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

wait Code Breaker ended it?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 22, 2013)

Still 9 + 1 Chapters to translate...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am at chapter 205....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2013)

I?m caught up. 

Any opinions on this one malving?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> I?m caught up.
> 
> Any opinions on this one malving?



It is not her best manga but I do like it.....  started it really strong and cool. I think she found herself trap in a corner in one of the arcs...  I do like the characters and the plot is not the best but is not bad.


----------



## openrulez (Jul 31, 2013)

Man....Ju-da-Su just abandoned us....


----------



## captain awesome (Aug 6, 2013)

So I cant seem to find anything past chapter 221, and i just not looking the right places or are the translators slacking?


----------

